# Further to that cylindrical hopper project....



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

I changed the name of this thread. People were lost.

The previous stuff was here.....

http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/forumid/8/postid/56099/view/topic/Default.aspx

Here's the plan.

I got my hands on an S scale set of decals for the light weight branch line issue of the Government of Canada NSC hopper. Same as the other 2000 or so except made out of aluminum to reduce weight. 

I applied it to a clear white paper, had it increased to 1/29th scale (220% on the copier) and copied it to clear decal sheet on my own copier. The little lady in the photo will show you through the steps.

I'm in the car painting mode now so I'll let you know how all this worked.

Dave


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

Those decals worked but I really needed a great deal more practice before I attempted the actual car.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

well done Dave, very nice.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Great looking car. Makes for a great addtion to the RR. Later RJD


----------



## Don Howard (Jan 2, 2008)

Nicely done!


Since you've challenged yourself, and succeeded, this link has some more to offer on North American Cars


Saskatchewan struck me as pretty.


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Don Howard on 11/13/2008 2:47 PM

Nicely done!
Since you've challenged yourself, and succeeded, this link has some more to offer on North American Cars
Saskatchewan struck me as pretty.

They are quite nice. A great link as well. I'll keep that one handy. Sadly that paint scheme is far too new for me so I'll have to stick to modelling the very first versions as they first appeared in the mid 70's. 
...and I don't think I'll try another one.









Dave


----------



## MikeK (Jan 3, 2008)

Dave,

That is quite a beautiful model you have created. Congratulations!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Don 
great site for my favorites.


----------



## astrayelmgod (Jan 2, 2008)

"That is quite a beautiful model you have created" 

Yes, and the car is nice, too. Oh, wait, I thought you meant the redhead. Never mind.


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

Focus. Focus.


----------



## Mark L Horstead (Jan 2, 2008)

That turned out really nicely, Dave - not that I'm surprised.


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

Don't look REAL close. It's not like piloting a chopper. I can get away with things that no one can see.

Take care

Dave


----------

